# Why doesn't Sony release the updates on Mac?



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

I am baffled by Sony - - they have had 3 software updates since I got my BR player and they have only been available by download via Windows. One of the reasons I initially selected BR over HDDVD was that Apple was behind the system and had indicated that it would be incorporating BR players into its next generation of computers (even though they are not available on the new Mac Book Pro).

Why isn't Sony making the DL available to Mac users - not only are we a large and grown portion of the computer market but also, given Apple's early support, I would expect more cooperation.

Maybe Sony just enjoys making me wait and spending money to print and copy and the postage to send me the upgrade disks??

Scottie


----------

